# Velodrome at Arista...



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

It looks like the rumor may be true. An article in yesterdays local rag says that it looks like we may be getting a velodrome

Here is the story


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Word!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Not much of an update. It was brought up at the March 18th city council meeting. 

Click on #8. It sounds like the city council person is behind it, but wants more info.
http://www.broomfield.org/council/streaming/stream3_18_2008.shtml


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

It's interesting that there are two tracks being considered. The indoor one in Broomfield and an outdoor one at Erie.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

MikeBiker said:


> It's interesting that there are two tracks being considered. The indoor one in Broomfield and an outdoor one at Erie.


My bet is that the first one up will be the only one. It would be great if both were built, but I wouldn't count on it. I'm hoping the Broomfield one is up and running by this fall. Having one that would be open year round would be a lot better than just a summer track. It would be great to have an outdoor track to go drink a beer and watch some races on a friday night in the summer though. 

http://www.broomfieldenterprise.com/news/2008/mar/26/gears-turning-for-possible-velodrome/


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Cautiously optimistic*



Chain said:


> My bet is that the first one up will be the only one. It would be great if both were built, but I wouldn't count on it. I'm hoping the Broomfield one is up and running by this fall. Having one that would be open year round would be a lot better than just a summer track. It would be great to have an outdoor track to go drink a beer and watch some races on a friday night in the summer though.
> 
> http://www.broomfieldenterprise.com/news/2008/mar/26/gears-turning-for-possible-velodrome/


My sources say the city council is cautiously optimistic on this. They have been burned in the past on a similar deal when a private individual wanted to build an ice rink on 120th. It turned out that there was no money and the guy sadly took his own life. Broomfield was trying to get the rink(s) before Westminster built theirs. 

There are a number of city council members who really like to tweak Boulder's nose. Supporting and building Flat Iron Crossing was one of those tweaks. I know of a couple of people who think that this would be a tweak at Boulder - the cycling mecca that can't get its poop in a group to build a velodrome in the city. 

I'd say the odds are better than 50/50.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

PDex said:


> My sources say the city council is cautiously optimistic on this. They have been burned in the past on a similar deal when a private individual wanted to build an ice rink on 120th. It turned out that there was no money and the guy sadly took his own life. Broomfield was trying to get the rink(s) before Westminster built theirs.
> 
> There are a number of city council members who really like to tweak Boulder's nose. Supporting and building Flat Iron Crossing was one of those tweaks. I know of a couple of people who think that this would be a tweak at Boulder - the cycling mecca that can't get its poop in a group to build a velodrome in the city.
> 
> I'd say the odds are better than 50/50.


PDex - have your sources said anything in the last week. I haven't heard anything from mine. I'll have to send him an email and see if he has an update.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Chain said:


> PDex - have your sources said anything in the last week. I haven't heard anything from mine. I'll have to send him an email and see if he has an update.


PM'd you.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Another PM.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> Another PM.


Secrets don't make friends.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah....no doubt! PM me too Mr.Man! 

and I heard Broomfield velodrome is going to be open by October.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> Yeah....no doubt! PM me too Mr.Man!
> 
> and I heard Broomfield velodrome is going to be open by October.


Damn you! You gotta give out the information sloooowwww. 

Good time yesterday!


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Haha! That was you huh? Ok...Sorry I'm a lil' slow! Good to finally meet you Paul. LOL


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

It looks like the velodrome has been delayed until next year. :mad2:   :mad2:   
But it still looks like it will be built.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

WTF? Why?


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

$,$$$,$$$


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> $,$$$,$$$


There is bond money involved. The money is there and has been earmarked, but won't be released until January. City Council and the developer chose to put the current release of $$$ into a park with a fancy fountain instead of the velodrome. Construction will get started in January when the bond money is released.


----------

